# Jiminy Peak March 11th....AZ Southern Outing



## ALLSKIING (Jan 7, 2006)

Time to get started on the AZ southern outing. My first choice would be Jiminy Peak for the location of a southern outing since it has a nice central location. 
  If you have other ideas please feel free to add. Berkshire East might be another good spot.
 Late Feb or early March would be an ideal time to ski the Berks with nice deep bases. 
  Again, please feel free to add other dates that work well for people. If you want to come, please post ideas or anything else that relates to this trip..Should be a fun time.


----------



## Greg (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd like to attend, but will need to play it by ear. Any weekday except Fridays would work best. I think Jiminy is a great option, especially on a weekday, but certainly do not plan anything on my account as my attendance will depend on home life...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 8, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> I'd like to attend, but will need to play it by ear. Any weekday except Fridays would work best. I think Jiminy is a great option, especially on a weekday, but certainly do not plan anything on my account as my attendance will depend on home life...


I agree that a weekday would work best so the crowds would be low. However, I am not sure that most people will be able to do a midweek trip but I am all for trying.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2006)

We did BEast last year and it was fun.  Good location IMHO.  Midweek will be tough for me.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 9, 2006)

Mid week Friday or Monday I might make.  It would have to be after March 6th if I went.  Az race has my time know.  Same hear don't count on me I'll come if I can.


----------



## loafer89 (Jan 9, 2006)

Midweek for me is next to impossible since I am taking a full week off for Presidents week skiing.

I have to work on weekends except for this Month, February 11-12th and March 4-5th. New York would also be a good idea, with skiing at Belleayre, Plattekill, or Hunter.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2006)

Can everybody do a weekend in late Feb or early March?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 9, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Can everybody do a weekend in late Feb or early March?



In my case, only at Hunter...2 of my boys are in seasonal programs and that's where we need to be on Sat/Sun.

Weekdays are more or less wide open.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd like to go, the only days I have open right now are Mon, Fri, and Sun though...

Jiminy would be good since I've never been.  I'd like to hit the BEast again with some more coverage too though...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks like half like midweek and half like weekends :-?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 9, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Looks like half like midweek and half like weekends :-?



IIRC that was about how it broke down for the BEast trip last year... :-?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> We did BEast last year and it was fun.  Good location IMHO.  Midweek will be tough for me.


No chance for midweek at all for you TB?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

Not really unless it happened to be a day I had no class or unless it was the week after President's Week when I'm on break.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 14, 2006)

I have to wait a few weeks to see what direction the healing process of my shoulder is going.  Once I cross that hurdle, as a teacher, I can ski on any school holiday or weekend.  

Thanks for the PM, Dave, I didn't see this thread.


----------



## jct (Jan 14, 2006)

I'd love to come this year, most days are possible with notice. (self employed)  Never been to Jiminy, plenty of time spent at the beast though.  Keep me posted...


----------



## teachski (Jan 14, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> No chance for midweek at all for you TB?


  Me either, except possibly a day in school vacation.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 14, 2006)

My vote would go for Plattekill. But after JimG straightened me out on Hunter, I could consider that :lol: . Weekend would work best for me, but I would consider a weekend. I wanted to make the outing to Burke last year, but missed out cause I had a previous engagement, so would love to make it this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> I wanted to make the outing to Burke last year, but missed out cause I had a previous engagement, so would love to make it this year.



As said in this room, a Burke tour awaits you whenever you desire...simple PM to me :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Jan 15, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> andyzee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know, thanks.


----------



## Catul (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm definitely up for this, would love to do Jiminy Peak.  Weekends are typically the only option for me...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 17, 2006)

I started a poll to help me figure out what the best day would be for this trip.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 17, 2006)

I voted fot Saturday, but depending on which resort is eventually chosen, that is subject to change. Reason, I normally go to Killington on weekends, so if the choice is Jiminy or in the Catskills Sunday would be better cause I'd be heading south at that point.


----------



## Marc (Jan 17, 2006)

I voted Sunday, but really Saturday works just as well.  I could do a weekday but would prefer not too.  Jiminy works, BEast works, Mount Snow would work although that's pushing the "south" border.



Just let me know,  I'm looking forward to meeting my fellow AZers.  And don't be scared about meeting me.  I never am.


 :dunce:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

Friday mid week would be my only option.  My son is in the Seasonal program at Loon know.  I'll be able to work it out for the Cannon Trip on Feb 11...shameless plug... but hard to make it work other wise.  I would like mid to late March date when its warm and the snow is the best.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 19, 2006)

Vote on the poll. I will keep it up a few more days.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 22, 2006)

Jiminy Peak on a Saturday other than 2/11 works for me...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 23, 2006)

Saturday looks to be the winner. So lets plan the trip for Saturday March 11th.
I am going to change the poll to see what mountain everyone wants to go to.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted Berkshire East because I've wanted to hit up that place for a while now, but I think either there or Jiminy would be a good central choice as far as East-West goes.


Besides, I've been to Wachusett more times than I care to remember.  I'll do Hunter if that's what the majority wants but I'd prefer a central location.


----------



## roark (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted for BEast as well, but I wouldn't complain if others wanted Jiminy.. or someplace else either... I haven't skiied any of these mountains since I was a wee one!


----------



## Catul (Jan 24, 2006)

Jiminy Peak works great for me, have the Value Card so get a free ticket in March    I'm sure others with the Value Card would lean heavily towards Jiminy as well, heh.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like Jiminy is the top choice. Thanks all for the votes. This should be a fun trip.


----------



## Marc (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds good to me, looking forward to finally skiing that place.  I def. should have by now.


Will it be a problem for anyone planning on attending the outting to be seen with me?




I mean... not that it should be, or anything.  Just... um curious.

 :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2006)

There was a poll? :blink:  When was this?


----------



## Marc (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome to like, last week, trailboss.




C'mon man, you gotta be on top of these things!  Otherwise the world of electronic alpine ski exchange forums will pass you by.


And ah, wouldn't want that, would you?



I need another beer...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 26, 2006)

:dunce:

Oh well.... :roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 26, 2006)

Cool ... if the shoulder get better in a month, you'll see me there.  Gotta take it easy, though.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2006)

3/11 is probably not going to work for me...that's either the second to last or last weekend of seasonal programs for my kids, and more important, they have races that day.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 27, 2006)

I should be able to make Jiminy on March 11.  Should be fun.  Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 27, 2006)

Who is going to make this outing?

ALLSKIING
Catul
Marc
Roark
BeanoNYC if he is able
Madskier6
JCT
Who is left...
TB?
Bvibert?
Andyzee?
Charlie S.?
Teachski?
Bob?
Greg?
Loafer89?
Did I miss anybody?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 27, 2006)

Possible, be in Utah, 3/2-3/7, so I'll see how me and my wife feel when we get back. Never been to Jimminy, so I'll try.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it.  Saturdays are a work day for me, so I'll have to see if I can get it off...


----------



## Greg (Jan 30, 2006)

We may or may not be at Loon that week. We'll be back by Friday, but I'm not sure I'll be able to head straight out to Jiminy that weekend. Gotta be diplomatic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2006)

Jiminy is not going to work for me...have a good time though and take lots of pics!  :beer:


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2006)

Is the 3/11 date solid? I definitely can't make that now as we have a family commitment.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 9, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Is the 3/11 date solid? I definitely can't make that now as we have a family commitment.


We could also try March 4th. Does this work for anybody?


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worse for me. We leave for Loon the next day...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok..How about the 25th of march?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 10, 2006)

I am going to run another poll to see what date works out best.


----------



## Catul (Feb 10, 2006)

March 11 doesn't work for me since it looks like we're going to have family visiting that weekend.  I voted for March 25, FWIW.


----------



## Marc (Feb 10, 2006)

March 25 at Tuck's?


I guess that kinda kills the whole "southern" thing.

I have no preference on weekends, mine are all booked up with skiing from here til mid April at least.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 10, 2006)

Three of us will be there for March 11, 2006...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 13, 2006)

Three votes on this? Where is everyone...Vote people vote.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> March 25 at Tuck's?
> 
> 
> I guess that kinda kills the whole "southern" thing.
> ...



Why only April? :roll:  I'm hoping to make it to June this year  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Three votes on this? Where is everyone...Vote people vote.



Thanks for the PM to get me off my ass, Dave.


I vote for the 11th, because the 25th runs close to the Reggae outting.


----------



## roark (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted the 11th, have non-sking visitors the 25th.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> I voted the 11th, have non-sking visitors the 25th.



Visitors during ski season!  :roll:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok...March 11th it is.


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Ok...March 11th it is.


Great to see it pinned down. I can't be there, but be sure that there any many pics taken!


----------



## roark (Feb 14, 2006)

anyone know of any discount deals or have a free pass laying around  :wink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 14, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> anyone know of any discount deals or have a free pass laying around  :wink:


If you guys can get 20 or more AZers to commit, you qualify for the group rate of $37:

http://jiminypeak.com/win/tickets/t_gourp_discoumt.html


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> anyone know of any discount deals or have a free pass laying around  :wink:



Maybe we can get Zowie to change jobs.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2006)

I am thinking of taking the whole family staying over and skiing Sunday also. Anybody in for Saturday and sunday?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 14, 2006)

That's funny you should say that Dave.  I may be taking my schools "History Club" for a field trip on the 11th.  I was wondering if someone would be up there Sun, If I chose to make the trip up there.  Like I said in the PM ... I know I gave you a lot to swallow on it; I'll make a final decision closer to the date.


----------



## roark (Feb 15, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> roark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparky posted over in the main forum he has some $10 discount coupons: http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=8007


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2006)

So, how about a final roll call who's going to Jiminy on 3/11.  I suggest you just qoute and add your name to this message if you plan on going.

Andyzee - A definite maybe


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 26, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> So, how about a final roll call who's going to Jiminy on 3/11.  I suggest you just qoute and add your name to this message if you plan on going.
> 
> Andyzee - A definite maybe


I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me...


----------



## andyzee (Feb 26, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall:

Andyzee - A definite maybe for me and my wife.  
Charlie Schuessler - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 27, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall:
> 
> Andyzee - A definite maybe for me and my wife.
> Charlie Schuessler - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me


My wife and I are both in


----------



## andyzee (Feb 27, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall:

*Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife. :grin: 
*Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
*ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.


----------



## roark (Feb 27, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall:

*Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife. :grin: 
*Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
*ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.
*roark* - 99% committed.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 28, 2006)

Where is everybody that voted? Rollcall people!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 28, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall thus far, just quote and add your name to the list. :

*Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife. :grin: 
*Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
*ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.
*roark* - 99% committed.


----------



## Marc (Feb 28, 2006)

Yeah um.

A definite probability.


I'll know closer to the date.  Heaven forbid anyone miss a chance to see my pretty face again...


----------



## Catul (Mar 1, 2006)

My wife and I might be able to make it, but won't know for sure until late next week - have family visting/staying with us.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 1, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall thus far, just quote and add your name to the list. :

*Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife. :grin: 
*Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
*ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.
*roark* - 99% committed.
*Marc* - Yeah um.A definite probability.
*Catul* - My wife and I might be able to make it, but won't know for sure until late next week.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2006)

Definitely *not *in. Wish I could make as I know the mountain well. Got family commitments that day...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 1, 2006)

Some advice that you gave me Greg 


			
				Greg said:
			
		

> Priorities, man. Priorities...


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Some advice that you gave me Greg


My family is my priority...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 1, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> My family is my priority...


 
I know, just kidding


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll put myself in for a maybe.  I cant plan more than a week out at best.


And greg you got it right.  As much as i love skiing and the thrill it gives me, it can never compare to the thrill i get when i come home from a crappy day at work and my daughters just beam with delight cause dad is home.  I love that.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> And greg you got it right.  As much as i love skiing and the thrill it gives me, it can never compare to the thrill i get when i come home from a crappy day at work and my daughters just beam with delight cause dad is home.  I love that.


Even better is when you come home from a great day of skiing and your daughters just beam with delight cause dad is home. Better still will be when they can join you!


----------



## roark (Mar 1, 2006)

Darn it, something'g come up. I'll have to catch ya'll some other time. 




> March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall thus far, just quote and add your name to the list. :
> 
> *Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife. :grin:
> *Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
> ...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got to pass on this one...been trying to convince my kids to pass up their seasonal programs and races, no dice.

Sorry I can't make it, it would have been my 4th AZ ski day of the season.


----------



## roark (Mar 1, 2006)

I did pick up one of the $10 off coupons pm me if anyone needs it for this trip.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 1, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> I've got to pass on this one...been trying to convince my kids to pass up their seasonal programs and races, no dice.
> 
> Sorry I can't make it, it would have been my 4th AZ ski day of the season.


 I was hoping to get some skiing tips....Next time


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 1, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> I did pick up one of the $10 off coupons pm me if anyone needs it for this trip.


I should be getting a few also...I will out as many as I have.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2006)

Roemer is talking about possible NCP for the 11th...We will have to watch this.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 3, 2006)

Alright .... Looks like I'm in for the 11th!  Now where do I get that $10 coupon?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 3, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Alright .... Looks like I'm in for the 11th!  Now where do I get that $10 coupon?


I should be getting a few in the mail...I will put your name on one.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I should be getting a few in the mail...I will put your name on one.



Great Dave, thanks!  I'll PM you later this week to confirm my attendence.  What's the best way to get up to Jiminy from Queens?  I'm assuming the taconic?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2006)

That is the best way although I hate the Taconic. You could also take 95 to 8 and go through CT....More miles but a much better ride.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 4, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall thus far, just quote and add your name to the list. :
*Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife.  
*Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
*ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.
*Marc* - Yeah um.A definite probability.
*Catul* - My wife and I might be able to make it, but won't know for sure until late next week.
*2knees* - I'll put myself in for a maybe
*BeanoNYC* - Alright .... Looks like I'm in for the 11th! Now where do I get that $10 coupon?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2006)

Its going to be spring like temps and conditions.


----------



## Catul (Mar 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Its going to be spring like temps and conditions.



Should be fun, conditions were really good yesterday - let's hope it holds up through this weekend!

I will almost certainly be there, wife can't make it though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> You could also take 95 to 8 and go through CT....More miles but a much better ride.



I might as well go to sundown then!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I might as well go to sundown then!


You could but....Jiminy is alot bigger and you would miss the AZ outing.


----------



## Catul (Mar 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> I might as well go to sundown then!



No comparison between Sundown and Jiminy though (I'm 15 minutes from the former, 90 minutes from the latter).  I typically take Route 44 West to CT RT-8 then up to RT-7; maybe we can meet somewhere convenient on the way and I'll be happy to drive the rest of the way to Jiminy?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 6, 2006)

I might be able to meet up with all of you, I have to work in NYC on sunday, so it depends on the weather and how tired I am come friday.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a go, if the weather is good, I hate rain let alone skiing in it. My wife will split the driving with me and I will bring my son along.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 6, 2006)

Don't worry guys...if I ski that day it will be at Jiminy, not Sundown.  It's just the last time that I was on 8 from 95, I was on my way to Sundown.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I am a go, if the weather is good, I hate rain let alone skiing in it. My wife will split the driving with me and I will bring my son along.


Cool....The weather looks warm but no rain.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2006)

March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall thus far, just quote and add your name to the list. :
*Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife.  
*Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
*ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.
*Marc* - Yeah um.A definite probability.
*Catul* - My wife and I might be able to make it, but won't know for sure until late next week.
*2knees* - I'll put myself in for a maybe
*BeanoNYC* - Alright .... Looks like I'm in for the 11th! Now where do I get that $10 coupon?
*Loafer89* - I am a go, if the weather is good, I hate rain let alone skiing in it. My wife will split the driving with me and I will bring my son along.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2006)

This is looking like a good group..can't wait!!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 6, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Great Dave, thanks!  I'll PM you later this week to confirm my attendence.  What's the best way to get up to Jiminy from Queens?  I'm assuming the taconic?



Just be forewarned to keep off the leadfoot when you enter Columbia County on the Taconic, my last speeding ticket in 1998 was on that highway. We will probably try taking I-87 to I-90 as the thruway allows for a higher speed without all the twists and turns of the Taconic.

My GPS has the fastest route as being I-684 to I-84 to the Taconic up to Jiminy with a total of 199 miles and 3 hours 17 minutes driving time.

What time are we all anticipating on getting together on Saturday???? I can make it by about 9:30-10:00am.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I can make it by about 9:30-10:00am.


How about 10:00 am at the outside tables in front of the lodge?


----------



## Catul (Mar 7, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> March 11 Jiminy Peak Rollcall thus far, just quote and add your name to the list. :
> *Andyzee* - A definite maybe for me and my wife.
> *Charlie Schuessler* - I plan on being there and bringing two guests with me
> *ALLSKIING* - My wife and I are both in.
> ...



Changed my status - I'm in, without the wife.



> How about 10:00 am at the outside tables in front of the lodge?



That works - this is near the base of the 6-pack right?  I'm planning to be there for first chair at 8:30 a.m., anyone else going to be there earlier and want to hook up around 9?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 7, 2006)

I will probably be there around 9am as we plan to leave at 6am, but it depends on traffic.

Hopefully the very brief window of good weather holds for saturday, right now the forecast is for rain on friday and sunday. Saturday is forecast to be partly cloudy and 53F.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 7, 2006)

This place is expensive, $51 for me I can understand, but $39 for my son at age 6????
At Hunter he is free until age 7.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 7, 2006)

If you can get a group of 20 you can get a discount. The website says $37.00 for an adult weekend ticket.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 7, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> That works - this is near the base of the 6-pack right?  I'm planning to be there for first chair at 8:30 a.m., anyone else going to be there earlier and want to hook up around 9?


Yes....near the Six pack


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2006)

Is 10:00 good for everybody? Should we say 9:00 or 9:30?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 8, 2006)

I gotta pull out of this one. Enjoy your day.  Looks like saturday might end up being pretty good.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 8, 2006)

9:30 would be a good meet up time for me. Dave, how are you going up, I guess you are driving around Long Island? or are you taking the ferry to route 8 north?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> 9:30 would be a good meet up time for me. Dave, how are you going up, I guess you are driving around Long Island? or are you taking the ferry to route 8 north?


I am arriving Fri and Leaving Sun? I am bringing the whole family and putting my seven year old in ski school and the little one in day care on Sat.
I like 9:30 lets shoot for that.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2006)

*9:30 at the outside tables near the 6 pack.*:beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 8, 2006)

Since I appear to be the one with the longest drive, I'll try my best to be on time. We only plan on skiing until about 2pm as I have to work on sunday.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 8, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Since I appear to be the one with the longest drive, I'll try my best to be on time. We only plan on skiing until about 2pm as I have to work on sunday.



Where the heck on the Island are you Loaf?  Dave is out in wine country.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Where the heck on the Island are you Loaf?  Dave is out in wine country.


I am about an hour east of Loaf89.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am close to Centereach, near the center of Long Island. It's about a 40 mile drive for me to the Throgs Neck bridge.


----------



## Greg (Mar 8, 2006)

Man, I really wish I could be there, guys. FWIW, here are my suggestions for how to ski the mountain. Keep in mind this is coming from a Jiminy regular that normally skis on Sundays or weekdays so it may or may not work well on a Saturday.

Start skier's left to right by riding the six. Warm up on West Way, then hit the Foxes, the Willie's and North Glade. You should be looking at about 10 am by this point. Work on Whitetail and Jericho and if the Q1 quad opens by then, hit that and stick to Jericho, Turkey and Whitetail. Maybe take a run or two off the Widow White's Quad.

Eat lunch at 11:30 on Christiansens Taven. It will be pretty easy to get a seat then. Head back out at noon and ride either the six or the triple back to the summit. You may be able to then ride the six for a few runs while everyone else eats to hit the Foxes and North Glade. If it gets busy at the six, just head over the Q1 or Widow White's Quad and cruise whatever runs are best off those lifts. After 2:30, you'll have the place to yourseslves again.

Enjoy and please take lots of pics. Again, wish I could be there...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

Guys enjoy the day, and Dave the Weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 9, 2006)

Still a few people that have not checked in...


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 9, 2006)

My friend (now my EX friend) just called me from Solitude and he is skiing in powder that is chest deep in most spots and it has snowed 17" in just the last two hours.

I now hate him

Any chance of a sudden blizzard at Jiminy????


----------



## andyzee (Mar 9, 2006)

Starting to look less likely that I'll make this one, sorry maybe next time. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2006)

Fave fun tomorrow everybody. Looks like a great day of spring skiing - sunny and 50:

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/zipcity.php?inputstring=01237

8)


----------



## Catul (Mar 10, 2006)

Looking forward to tomorrow, I think Jiminy's base should have held up quite well - at least tomorrow will be dry, and the morning especially should be really good spring skiing.

So what's the rollcall looking like so far?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 10, 2006)

Catul said:
			
		

> Looking forward to tomorrow, I think Jiminy's base should have held up quite well - at least tomorrow will be dry, and the morning especially should be really good spring skiing.
> 
> So what's the rollcall looking like so far?


Scroll up a few posts you will find the info...I am leaving in a few hrs..Hope to get some night skiing in. See you guys there!!!


----------



## Catul (Mar 10, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Scroll up a few posts you will find the info...I am leaving in a few hrs..Hope to get some night skiing in. See you guys there!!!



Let us know how the skiing is tonight if you get a chance!  See you tomorrow ... hope everyone is able to make it, going to be a fun time


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 10, 2006)

Due to a swollen L5, I'm not going to be sking for the third straight week in a row....

Have fun....


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> Due to a swollen L5, I'm not going to be sking for the third straight week in a row....
> 
> Have fun....



Feel better soon Charlie.

If you haven't seen one yet, get yourself a good chiropractor.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2006)

Have a good time guys!  Sorry I won't be able to make it...


----------



## Catul (Mar 10, 2006)

*Final count*

So looks like it'll be Allskiing, loafer89, BeanoNYC and myself tomorrow - should be a great day!

See you guys at 9:30; since you're driving a ways and might run late, do you have a cell phone contact to get in touch with Allskiing?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry I won't be meeting you, Charlie....until next time!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 12, 2006)

What happened to catul?


----------



## Catul (Mar 13, 2006)

Couldn't make it at the last minute, unfortunately


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 13, 2006)

I did get your call, but we had no cell signal anywhere near Jiminy to call you back. I have a new phone and have been to lazy as of yet to set up my voicemail, so we did look for you for a bit at the start of the day, but no big deal.

Hopefully you can meet up with us in the future.


----------

